# homer



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

This photo was taken at the right moment he doesnt really have nothing in his mouth! Not a good one but kinda funny!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh bless thats a cute one :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous dog, love the picture !!:thumbup:


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank yous! It was hilarios!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cute face, I thought he is reciting or singing with that expression..


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

kinda looks like he has gum stuck to mouth!(lol):thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The second I saw the pic my brain said 'Elvis impersonator' :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

funny!anyhow!:thumbup:


----------

